# Dead Strip Wiring Question



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

HELP

I am trying to help a friend wire his track..He has a 4 lane MaxTrax with Trackmate for windows software.

The track has a dead section with wire terminals.

The problem is.. Trackmate's wiring diagram just uses the wire colors, it says "hook the white wire" blah, blah blah.

Does anyone know the pinout numbers that will work?

It is a 25 pin cable

Thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oddly enough, there is a TrackMate compatible diagram with pin numbers in Greg Brauns Laptimer 20000 software. It's a free download at hoslotcarracing.com .

Rich


----------

